# Marilyn Chambers, 56.



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2009)

*X-rated star Marilyn Chambers dies at 56*



> Marilyn Chambers, the pretty Ivory Snow girl who helped bring hard-core adult films into the mainstream consciousness when she starred in the explicit 1972 movie "Behind the Green Door," has died at 56.
> 
> The cause of death was not immediately known. A family friend, Peggy McGinn, said Chambers' 17-year-old daughter found the actress' body Sunday night at her home in the Los Angeles suburb of Canyon Country. Chambers was pronounced dead at the scene, the county coroner's office said Monday.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 13, 2009)

. 


(shouldn't this be moved to the hall of remembrance?)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> (shouldn't this be moved to the hall of remembrance?)



Eh, I wasn't sure it fit the "Warriors" motif. Make Love, Not War?


----------



## crushing (Apr 13, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------

